# Been thinking about upgrading to the D750



## nerwin (Apr 21, 2017)

As much as I love my D610 there are a few things that have been bugging me since I've purchased it back in 2014. While I have no complaints of the performance, what I do have issues with is the lack of "flagship" menu options like being able to click OK button to check focus quickly or map certain buttons to do certain things, like for example, mapping the ISO to the record button in shooting mode to quickly change ISO without even moving the camera away from my face and there are other things that the D750 offers that the D610 just doesn't. 

My assumption was wrong when I bought the D610, I thought that it having a full frame sensor it would have those options available, but I was flat out wrong. 

It's a really tough decision, I just don't know if it would be worth all that hassle to buy another camera to gain these features, of course, I would gain more than just menu options. Better AF, ISO, lack of OLPF, ability to change aperture during video, the latter would make my life easier for sure. 

Regardless, I'm comfortable with my D610 for the most part. But I feel like I'm ready for a change and as time continues to go by, the used prices of the D610 goes down and down and if I want to upgrade the time is now. The problem is the new price of the D750 is $1900 and I just don't think I'll be able to pull that off. I've seen used prices around $1400 which I can do. With the issues that I've seen the D750 have, I'm not sure if its worth risking buying used. 

Or, should I just wait until Nikon releases a replacement for the D750? 

Sorry if I'm all over the place, I'm just kind of letting my thoughts flow as I type this haha.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 21, 2017)

nerwin said:


> While I have no complaints of the performance, what I do have issues with is the lack of "flagship" menu options like being able to click OK button to check focus quickly or map certain buttons to do certain things, like for example, mapping the ISO to the record button in shooting mode to quickly change ISO without even moving the camera away from my face and there are other things that the D750 offers that the D610 just doesn't.



so basically you want like 3 lines of code added to the firmware


----------



## nerwin (Apr 21, 2017)

Braineack said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > While I have no complaints of the performance, what I do have issues with is the lack of "flagship" menu options like being able to click OK button to check focus quickly or map certain buttons to do certain things, like for example, mapping the ISO to the record button in shooting mode to quickly change ISO without even moving the camera away from my face and there are other things that the D750 offers that the D610 just doesn't.
> ...



Yes, pretty much lol.


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 21, 2017)

I wouldn't bother waiting for Nikon. I love Nikon but the company ha some weird priority and from what I've seen and heard from Nikon representatives I wouldn't expect much from the next D750 

Just grab one. When I was shooting Nikon the D750 was a massive upgrade over the D610 for me. Not in terms of image quality but much better focus and all the functions that you want. Plus it feels way nicer to hold and the tilt screen is handy. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Apr 21, 2017)

Nikon D750 Review For Wedding Photography - DIY Photography

Read this guy's opinion, and look up "Nikon D750 as wedding camera" on Google, and get a bunch of hits.

My advice: look for USED bodies at brick and mortar places like ProPhotoSupply.com, or KEH.com, etc.etc. Figure out wat body you want, and buy it, used.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2017)

If you want a 750 get a 750. The 760 will be more money.
The 750 is a nice evolution above the d610.  More money for more options/features.

If you watch for special deals they may offer a free oem grip for it.  They had that last year at certain times from various vendors.  I know BestBuy also has it with 5 token free things (no grip though right now), and months to pay it off.

But used is always cheaper. Some of the ERR messages people get though are a bit unnerving.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 22, 2017)

Just do it.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 22, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> If you want a 750 get a 750. The 760 will be more money.
> The 750 is a nice evolution above the d610.  More money for more options/features.
> 
> If you watch for special deals they may offer a free oem grip for it.  They had that last year at certain times from various vendors.  I know BestBuy also has it with 5 token free things (no grip though right now), and months to pay it off.
> ...



That's what I'm slightly worried about. I have zero issues with my D610 and it would suck moving to the D750 and starting having issues. But then again, I know plenty of other people who don't have any issues.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2017)

Worrying about possible breakdowns is a really stressful thing.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 22, 2017)

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a 750 get a 750. The 760 will be more money.
> ...


The problem is all cameras have teething problems when they first come out.
If you buy new, then buy a new one and it should be past all those problems whether Canon or Nikon.

The Canon 7dm2 had (and may still have) AF issues.  I'd hate to have that problem or get a refurbed unit with that issue.  But then I'm curious if there are any statistics on issues related to AF based on OEM lens or a 3rd party lens.

A buddy here originally had a D3300 with no issues. Went to a refurb'd D7200 and had all sorts of focusing issues.  has since changed again back to having no issues.  I've been lucky with having no issues other than the D600 oil splatter issue.  Then again I only have one non-Nikon lens which was heavily tested by it's previous owner for IQ.

If you like the features of the D750 then go up to it.  But if you are only yearning for the features and don't really need them then stick with the D610.  The d6x0 series is rock solid on features and functionality.  There's not much difference going up to the D750.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 22, 2017)

What about refurb bodies directly from Nikon? I heard a lot had really good luck with those.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 22, 2017)

Nikon D750 is the most rounded camera in Nikon arsenal and can be had for reasonable money (everything is relative of course).
Its just good at everything, its not design to be the best at anything but over all it can do everything very well.
Love my D750!!!
I think the D610 is probably the best value FF camera in the market but I didn't want best value, I wanted FF camera with the 51 point AF system, when the D750 came to the market I got it on the first day.
Never regretted getting it

I think  well kept used one or a refurbished one is a great choice for getting the D750


----------



## nerwin (Apr 23, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Nikon D750 is the most rounded camera in Nikon arsenal and can be had for reasonable money (everything is relative of course).
> Its just good at everything, its not design to be the best at anything but over all it can do everything very well.
> Love my D750!!!
> I think the D610 is probably the best value FF camera in the market but I didn't want best value, I wanted FF camera with the 51 point AF system, when the D750 came to the market I got it on the first day.
> ...



Yeah I'm going to keep this in mind. It's tough decision honestly, I really gotta think about it. 

The D610 uses the same auto focus system from the D7000 (I think) from 7 years ago! I just kind of want the newer tech and the "flagship" features are pretty nice to have. Is it a necessity? Probably not.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 23, 2017)

If you do Bird In Flight and other super fast subjects that better AF systems will definitely be an improvement.

If you do landscape, weddings etc I think it's a wash.

The D6x0 AF system is the same identified system but for a FX to the D7000's - I had both and they operated the same.  It was nicer depending what you AF on as it locked on targets that didn't have as much contrast as what the D750's AF system needs.  Also for instance the D500 Pro DX AF system loves contrast but when it's not there it doesn't know what to do for something the D750 would do good at and the D600 would have no problem with.  An example would be like a CanadianAir jet (which is all bright white paint scheme) flying across white clouds.

I think most of the improvement is the faster processors behind the scene to process the data faster. So newer tech will be better.

The D610 is the entry level FF camera which has features on par with the older D7000/7100.

but then many may just think of GAS.
lol
I've learned as I've moved up on bodies that I can do many things better with each iteration. If you do "still" subjects such as product photography, portraiture, buildings then it won't make much of a difference.  If you compare the AF focus points from the low end to the high end there is a large difference, with more focus points having more accuracy; and faster processors for faster focusing, etc.  It all gets better as you move up the food chain.

If you take someone that does BIF with a D500 and then give them a D3300 they'll kill you.  A fellow photographer rented a 80-200/2.8 for his Sony mirrorless for an indoor sporting event.  He was *finally* able to get images that he couldn't with his kit lens.  And he knows without a FF he can't do lower/poor light indoor sports.

So sometimes the tech helps one move forward in their pursuits.
Plus a new toy every so often helps with the moral.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 23, 2017)

The crappy part is that I'd have to selling my D610 right now in order to have enough funds to buy the D750 and it would suck not having a camera for a while.

I mean you're right, for what I shoot I don't really need the super fast auto focus unless I was doing a lot of sports or wildlife.

But the faster processor and better customization is nice to have.

The funny thing is, the D750 is like 10g lighter than the D610, maybe its because Nikon used carbon fiber in the D750.

It's a really hard decision. I could easily keep what I have and make it work and instead of wasting money on another body, I can buy a flash or two or even another lens or two. I guess I'll have to figure out what would be more useful to me.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 23, 2017)

Nerwin ... wanna upgrade ... check out jcdeboever photo history.  He went from Nikon to Fuji and since his move his images have exploded with success and in consistency.  Granted, his Nikon may have been a lemon, but Nikon checked it out and said it was fine.

Okay, I'm throwing you a curve ball with Fuji ... and what are you gonna do with all your lenses ... and you're gonna take a beating switching systems.  But JC took a beating dumping his Nikon stuff and he is so much happier. Look at Sony as well.  Sony is doing some pretty good stuff for a schizophrenic company.

(There is a college photography professor in TPF who switched to Fuji for the lenses.)


----------



## nerwin (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm not a huge fan of Sony or Fuji cameras. They just aren't for me. I don't have any intentions of switching.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 23, 2017)

Nikon is trying to make their DLSRs smaller and lighter to compete in one sense with Mirrorless.   Look at the D5600.  They keep making it smaller and lighter.  Now most of the camera is just the mirror box, AF box and pentamirror.  The rest of the camera could nearly fit in a small billfold.

I've always been a proponent of OEM glass.  I think there are situations where the 3rd party makers are making most of the lens system adaptable for multiple camera formats, and things go haywire from time to time as they design it to be versatile for different mounts.  Thus the reasoning for the lens cap adjustment systems.

Whereas I've never had a focusing issue with any of my Nikon lenses.  And only non-Nikon, my Tamron 150-600 was duty tested by CoastalConn.  Albeit, I've really only had less a couple dozen removeable lenses over time (Canon AE1, Nikon N80, D70, D7000, D600, D750, D500) and since the D7000 I've still use lenses I bought back then.

I do like the mirrorless simplified AF system which is at the sensor, thus the same plane of focusing.  thus less likely to have lens AF systems.  Thus less time for the object to go OOF in relation to the time of the mirror to pop out of the way.

I'm still hopeful Nikon will have a really good mirrorless sometime compatible with the existing F mount lenses.

Otherwise the Sony A9 looks to be a pro DLSR killer D5/1DX
and the Sony/FujiFilms are eating up the APS-C segment.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 23, 2017)

So what's the right thing to do? Ditch my full frame DSLR? Lol


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 23, 2017)

nerwin said:


> So what's the right thing to do? Ditch my full frame DSLR? Lol


lol

I won't be doing that any time soon I have too much invested in 2 cameras, lenses, lighting stuff, accessories.

But I do know my "specialty camera" will probably be a FujiFilm/SONY.  Which will get a foothold on that platform.

And truthfully there's only a couple mirrorless cameras I would buy.  All newer, all higher priced.  So I would have to sell, before I could buy.  Something I'm not going to do at the moment.  

I don't really have GAS. I'm just trying to solve some problems .. ie, Full Spectrum camera becz the yellow light the city put near my house messes up some astrophotography stuff.  Plus I could play with FullSpectrum on other stuff too.  But if I want full control of the light spectrum on my scope, then I'm looking at quite the investment in a rotary high quality filter system .. more than a camera cost.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2017)

nerwin said:


> So what's the right thing to do? Ditch my full frame DSLR? Lol



You have shown a tendency toward buying, using, then selling off stuff. I totally 'get' the desire to have a new camera, I do. Over the years I've bought a bunch of d-slr models, as they became better and better, but now we're at the point where diminishing returns makes a new camera less and less of a net positive, and more of a lateral move.

I am going to suggest something that **might** improve the camera you already have: the Thom Hogan Complete Guide to the Nikon D600 and D610, Second Edition.   Nikon D600 and D610 Guide, 2nd Edition | DSLRBodies | Thom Hogan

No, I am not kidding; It's possible that there are things you could be doing with the current body, to boost its effectiveness, I bought Thom's Fuji S2 Pro Complete Guide, and it was super-helpful. I learned some things, and used the S2 Pro more-effectively, and shot it for a couple of years, and made many, many good pictures with it. I feel like the majority of shooters really do NOT understand the various focusing system wrinkles, and tend to switch off and throw away 95% of the AF system's capabilitirs by using one,single AF point, failing to use the 4-way controlleer to initiate the first focus target, and just keep everything switched off except that one, single AF point, and ignore predictive AF, 3-D Color Tracking focusing, multi-point AF strategies, and so on.

I think you ought to spend $29.99 and buy this downloadable PDF format book, before spending $1450 to $1700 on a new body. Take a week to read it, and a month to practice with the current camera, and just see if it helps.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 23, 2017)

I do like Fuji cameras


Derrel said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the right thing to do? Ditch my full frame DSLR? Lol
> ...



Ok. But the book isn't going to magically give me features the camera doesn't have that I want. I dont believe in magic lol.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2017)

I do not beleive in magic either, but I have learned from experience dating back to 2001 that sometimes there are camera features that remain unlocked, or unused, and that truly knowing how to use every last trick in the system can boost performance terrifically. For example, the 2005-era Nikon D2x has a simple, yet sophisticated, 11-area AF system with 9 cross-type squares, on APS-C; it autofocues BETTER by FAR on track and field than the D3x's 51-point AF system.

Same thing with the Fuji S2 Pro in wide-area AF....its "primitive"AF system can out-focus the D3x's higher-spec'd AF module on action work....*if you know how to use* the system.

If you've never read a Hogan Complete Guide, you might think it's just nore or less like the camera manual, but written by a native English speaker; it's more than that.

Not sure what exact features you want from the D750; can you re-program a Function button on your current camera to do a commonly-needed operation? What exactly is it that the one camera lacks that the other model has?

And are you really using **everything** that can possibly be used? Here's an example of what I mean, in this web article.

Ten Tips and Tricks for the Nikon D610 / D600

From a guy who ALSO wrote guide books to the D600 and D610. I dunno...it's possible that the D750 would make things easier for you. But I expect that the net picture quality will be close to the same from either body.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 23, 2017)

The picture quality should be the same since they share the same sensor if I'm not mistaken? 

Picture quality wasn't part of the reason why I wanted to upgrade. Yeah, I wanted some pro features that are only available on the D750 and up. But like @Braineack said, 3 lines of code for $1700. It's kind of stupid now that I think about it. It's honestly not worth the hassle. 

Oh switch to Sony or Fuji everyone tells me. I'm happy using Nikon. Lol


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2017)

I agree...it might likely NOT be worth the hassle, especially if you could assign THE critical feature to the FUNC button,so with one button-press and a spin of a dial, you could say, adjust the ISO. I'm really not sure about what exact function or two you want to have faster access to...

And what about the Recent Items menu; do you have that configured so you can have your last (eleven?) items that were changed all in your Recent Items panel?

I dunno...there are different controls on different Nikons...the pro Nikons have the ISO and quality at the back of the camera on the BOTTOM LCD panel, AND also on the top deck...AND in the Rear LCD menu window, so there are three places to monitor/adjust the ISO on the outside of the camera, PLUS through the viewfinder!

Image quaklity between the D600 and D610 and D750 looks pretty close to identical to me: Superb! I am ALWAYS,always,always impressed with the studio and wedding shots I see from the 600 and 610 and 750: just a really nice sensor!

Personally, I think a used D3x at $1450 or a used D800 at $1495 is the smart way to go, in terms of the "machine" and what you get, machine-wise, for that amount of money. I prefer a slightly larger camera body than the D750, which feels smallish in my huge hands, but then again, smaller and lighter might be deemed better by many people! In the end, I'm not sure that the camera is as important as the shooter, but there are some nice things about the higher-spec'd bodies, like the view through the viewfinder, the control layout, and so on.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 23, 2017)

As far as I know, there is no way to map the ISO button on the D610. I hate where it's at right now.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2017)

See how this works:

D600 Impressions Part II (with Large pictures): Nikon FX SLR (DF, D1-D5, D600-D800) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## nerwin (Apr 23, 2017)

You know, I'd have to look but I might be able to add iso adjustment to the top of "My Menu" and assign my function button to access that. But I don't recall seeing ISO in there.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2017)

Here's a quick video for how to assign the ISO setting for the side-mount FUNC cameras (the older bodies have the FUNC button on the front, right of the body)


----------



## Peeb (Apr 23, 2017)

nerwin said:


> What about refurb bodies directly from Nikon? I heard a lot had really good luck with those.


Refurbs are 10 pct off today!


----------



## nerwin (Apr 23, 2017)

Yep, I that's a no go. The ONLY way to change ISO is via menu or the dedicated ISO button on the bottom left. 

Bummer.


----------



## Timppa (Apr 23, 2017)

Maybe this is a good help for your ISO problem?




(might work, not sure)


----------



## Timppa (Apr 23, 2017)

Timppa said:


> Maybe this is a good help for your ISO problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look at 6:44 *


----------



## nerwin (Apr 23, 2017)

Timppa said:


> Timppa said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this is a good help for your ISO problem?
> ...



Doesn't work on the D610. Only D750 and up.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 23, 2017)

I loved my D600.  Wish I still had it.  Though I really need a flippy screen when it's on my telescope.  I cannot move the scope everytime it slews up and I cannot see the viewfinder/LCD.  It's a 160lb telescope.  I'm tired of moving with my bad back, readjusting it and recalibrating everything.  That is *the main reason* I went to 2 cameras with flippy screens.  My P7800 had it and spoiled me on the flippy screen; until then I wasn't much of an advocate of flippy screens.  I would have bought the d5600 if it wasn't for an awesome deal I got on the D500 with flippy screen.  The shoulder LCD helps too for scope use, though flippy screen makes it redundant.

The ISO button on the top right is very handy.  But I also had the D750 and D600 and I was messing up pressing the ISO button on the lower left on the D600, even though before the D750 I had *no problem* doing this.  Though using heavy lenses, as one holds the lens with your left hand it was annoying to lower the lens to change the ISO, then pulling back up.  I was somewhat adept at using my right hand thumb to press the ISO button and rotating the dial.

So the ISO button on the D600 was annoying.  You can set it to the top the the MY MENU and have a function button bring it up, but that was no solution for me.  It's easier to learn to use your right thumb to press it and finger to adjust the wheel.

Early on, with the D7000 I bought one of those books that went over all the features and how to actually use them.  The manual just tells you about them, but now how to use them and compare to other features.  It was great to learn more and more about everything, each and every feature.

So I double the recommendation on obtaining a book on how to use it.
I recall many of your threads about doing stuff and not understanding all of the features. So I totally recommend a book about it.

The d750 is close enough to the D600 that many of those things you learn about will help on the D750.
It's a lot of money to switch bodies.  Don't do it lately, and write down your requirements before you do it to make sure they are there on the new body.  btw, Canon's had ISO button on the top right for a long time.  lol


----------



## Elpistolero (Apr 23, 2017)

nerwin said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon D750 is the most rounded camera in Nikon arsenal and can be had for reasonable money (everything is relative of course).
> ...



The AF system in D750 blew my mind, to be honest any AF system better than AF system on D5100 will blew my mind, but I'll write you my little personal story about D750 AF system.

So, you already know. I've switched from DX to FX going from D5100 to D750 having only 50mm 1.8G lens (also used on DX)
There are bunch of differences between these cameras, but I'll count some of them which contributes to the story

- I have never got focus point lock lever, when I saw that I was wondering what is that lever for, but didn't read manual (HUGE MISTAKE)
- There is another lever for switching to video/photo Live View which is positioned below focus point lock lever, kinda close, D5100 had it on top of the body.
- There is a button on the left side in the middle of the auto/manual lever for quick change of focus mode or shooting mode depending which dial you are going to turn, D5100 has Fn button on the left side of the body in quiet similar position which I programed for quick ISO change in conjunction with main dial.
- Never before had 2 command dials

You are probably familiar with these functions but I wasn't, so the story begins.

My brother had birthday party (18 birthday) and he asked me, am I going to make some shots for him just to have any kind of record, which I normally accepted.
I saw an opportunity to test D750 high ISO performance because I knew there is going to be dim atmosphere.
Used gear:
D750 brand new, less than 200 shots
Lens 50mm 1.8G
Speedlight SB700

Kids gathered (approx. 40 of them) bringing presents for their friend (my brother) I've started to shoot, still good light condition so I tried some video recordings thus using that lever to switch into video mode.
Light condition gone dimmer, I'm shooting manual, changing shutter speed, aperture values, ISO erm... I'm looking for the ISO button. I've got used on the button from D5100 then I realized that I'm pressing the button in the middle of the focus lever and rotating main dial which doesn't change ISO but not knowing I have changed shooting mode from AFS-S to AFS-C.
Light condition gone even more dimmer, almost pitch black, only small lasers (disco ball laser head alike) illuminated hall. I was struggling to see subjects trough the view finder so I tried to utilize live view, without looking I have turned focus point lock lever to the "L" position which locked my focus point, of course I was unaware of that again.
Finally switched to the live view with proper lever and composed some over head shots, tested tilting screen as well.

Now I'm doing some casual shots but I'm noticing occasional focus hunt, it gets focus but took him a way too much time, there is almost no light available.
Then I'm noticing that I can't move focus point, it's stuck on the top/middle point (luckily) also I have noticed that my AF assist lamp on the SB700 doesn't work.
Kids dragging me to make shots, I can't see anything in the view finder other than silhouettes but I'm getting focus confirmation dot and I'm shooting and chimping like crazy for an hours...
Meantime checking is it AF assist lamp on the SB700 turned on, it is but maybe it's broken, God... what is happening, well okay I'll turn on in body built AF assist lamp, doesn't work either!
Good Lord!!! Is it possible that half of the camera suddenly broke and on top of it might kill SB700???
I was horrified, deeply depressed and disappointed. I though that I wasted my money....

Now kids took a brake to eat something and refuel for the rest of the night, I took my cell phone and googled "D750 focus point stuck" the first answer was "check your focus point lock lever, on L position it will lock focus point" God I was so happy when I discovered that lever was on the L position, moving lever down unlocked focus points.
But what is wrong with AF assist lamp? Quickly googled "D750 AF assist lamp doesn't work" the first answer was "in AFS-C mode, the AF assist lamp will be disabled" I was so happy when I discovered that I have changed shooting mode from AFS-S to AFS-C, when I revert it to AFS-S everything worked normal, even the AF assist on the SB700.
From that point till the end of the party I had total blast and joy shooting with D750 

Despite all of my mistakes the D750 AF system still managed to deliver damn sharp and focused images, which literally blew my mind how on the Earth it managed to do so well.
Yes, I've took some out of focus images but not completely out of focus like completely missed focus, wide open aperture contributed to that.

In conclusion for me as hobbyist photographer this good AF system is over killer 

Also there are so many ways to customize button on D750 that will fit to almost every person needs.
I did assigned ISO to the record button after this story.
I have followed this video and took some settings from that video.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah unfortunately there isn't any way to map any of the customizable buttons to the ISO on the D610.

So what I've been using lately is auto ISO, which most of the time, the camera does a fine job but there are times when it's confused by certain things and gives me a wacky reading, so I simply adjust the exposure comp to counteract that and the best part is that I dont have to take my hand off the lens to change ISO.

With a simple firmware update, Nikon could add the option to map the ISO button to the record button. But that's wishful thinking.

I only use single point AF most of the time and I usually have it locked in the center but from time to time I'll change it depending on what I'm doing.

Eh...I guess I'm just looking for an excuse to buy a new piece of gear that I honestly don't need haha but damn it, I want!

I think my best bet is to depart from this forum and any online gear discussions, no more watching and reading gear reviews or listening to people's opinions and just go take photos.

If shoot DSLR, I'm an idiot. If I shoot crop, I'm an idiot. If I shoot mirrorless, I'm an idiot. If I shoot full frame, I'm an idiot. At the end of the day, I'm still an idiot no matter what! Lol.


----------



## Elpistolero (Apr 24, 2017)

^ Yes, You are right, in essential people should less worry about gear instead they should go out and shoot more.
The point with my previous post was. Just because of the awesome AF system it is worth moving to D750 let alone the extra ability to program almost every button on the camera.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 24, 2017)

I could send you my 12 year old camera for a week and then you will run back to your D610 remembering just how great it is.  Sure you can upgrade to the D750, but then you might decide that you just can't take pictures if you can't go to 1/8000 of a second and you will have to sell the D750.

Heck, I've seen so many images from the D610 that have been saved from under and over exposure in post that it almost seems you can forget about trying to set some perfect ISO number.

And while the forum make take away from going out and shooting, it has inspired me today to do some more flower macros, BIF's, and of course Dan's challenge to do some face sculpting with light.


----------



## bluewanders (Apr 28, 2017)

nerwin said:


> As much as I love my D610 there are a few things that have been bugging me since I've purchased it back in 2014. While I have no complaints of the performance, what I do have issues with is the lack of "flagship" menu options like being able to click OK button to check focus quickly or map certain buttons to do certain things, like for example, mapping the ISO to the record button in shooting mode to quickly change ISO without even moving the camera away from my face and there are other things that the D750 offers that the D610 just doesn't.
> 
> My assumption was wrong when I bought the D610, I thought that it having a full frame sensor it would have those options available, but I was flat out wrong.
> 
> ...


Upgrading is an option for certain.  If you aren't certain whether there is enough value added to buy it at its current price... maybe rent it.  You can get it for a weeks rental for $120.  Not a bad deal to have it on hand and try out all the features you think will change your life. If, after a week of renting you love the camera and the features are earth shattering... some rental companies will let you buy the one you rented from them without returning it.
Nikon D750 Digital SLR Camera


----------



## PaulWog (Apr 28, 2017)

Your d610 works? I'd be happy with that. The D750 really doesn't edge out the D610 in many ways. If you owned a nice used 600mm prime lens (say you got it for $6000), and somehow were on a budget, the D750 might be beneficial. Or, perhaps if you do a lot of long exposure photography, the D750's flip screen can come in handy since live view mode can compensate for a 10-stop neutral density filter & show you what your current exposure would look like (whereas the real viewfinder will look pitch black). The D750 doesn't even offer great video features, which, I think a prosumer would use more often than expected if it actually were useful (as-is, it just shoots 1080p and the video specs were dated on release).

Me? I wanted to edge out every bit of ISO performance for my 150-600mm lens, and get better focus accuracy for moving birds/etc. If I could get $500 + a D610 for my camera, I would (especially because I have warranty issues to deal with)! The cost of switching from a D610 isn't worth it.

As far as user interfaces and ease of use goes, DSLR's are equivalent to my old graphing calculator from 2005: Clunky, dated, much less than the tech could (and should) be. Upgrading from the D610 to the D750 is the equivalent of going from bad to less bad. As far as I see it, things haven't gotten much better yet with even 2016/2017 cameras.

What I'd like to see? A fully customizable program for your computer than you can hook your DSLR up to. For beginners have easy interface options. For advanced users, have if/then/else functions.

Example of what I'd like to pre-program for setting 1:
- I set the camera to custom setting 1. I set up setting 1 for shooting birds.
- Minimum shutter speed is set to 1/600 at 600mm, 1/500 at 500mm, etc.
- If ISO reaches 6400, open up the aperture. If the aperture is as bright as it can go, raise the ISO up to 16,000
- If ISO needs to be 16,000 or greater, lower shutter speed requirements by 25%
- If ISO still needs to be 16,000 or greater, shoot underexposed anyways
- ISO 1600 until shutter speed reaches 1/800 or faster
- ISO 800 until shutter speed reaches 1/1600 or faster
- ISO 400 until shutter speed reaches 1/2000 or faster
- Only three focus modes: Center focus, full 39-point, and 9-point (or some selection of 3 focus modes), so I don't flip through unnecessary modes when I'm switching quickly
- Exposure priority set to focal point

Lots of other stuff I'd love to see for all consumers (auto detect features, auto features of all kind that can benefit pros and prosumers and average joes alike), but the above is one feature I'd like to see for prosumers at least.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 28, 2017)

Sony A9 has a "big camera go now button", apparently


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Nerwin ... wanna upgrade ... check out jcdeboever photo history.  He went from Nikon to Fuji and since his move his images have exploded with success and in consistency.  Granted, his Nikon may have been a lemon, but Nikon checked it out and said it was fine.
> 
> Okay, I'm throwing you a curve ball with Fuji ... and what are you gonna do with all your lenses ... and you're gonna take a beating switching systems.  But JC took a beating dumping his Nikon stuff and he is so much happier. Look at Sony as well.  Sony is doing some pretty good stuff for a schizophrenic company.
> 
> (There is a college photography professor in TPF who switched to Fuji for the lenses.)



You are so right about the switch. I am so happy, I could spit. The glass is fantastic, AF is fast and deadly accurate. I probably will be Fujifilm for the rest of my life. The focus peaking highlights, film simulation, ease of use, viewfinder, and firmware upgrades for bodies and lens are a snap and are beneficial. 



nerwin said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Sony or Fuji cameras. They just aren't for me. I don't have any intentions of switching.



That's to bad, I think if you tried a Fujifilm XT2, you'd be stunned at the simplicity and image quality.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 29, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Nerwin ... wanna upgrade ... check out jcdeboever photo history.  He went from Nikon to Fuji and since his move his images have exploded with success and in consistency.  Granted, his Nikon may have been a lemon, but Nikon checked it out and said it was fine.
> ...



I've messed with the RAW files that camera, I just don't like them. I really enjoy how my Nikon NEF files process, it works for me. I refuse to switch editing software and I'm not using an external raw converter. I'm just not.


----------



## Designer (Apr 29, 2017)

nerwin said:


> So what's the right thing to do? Ditch my full frame DSLR? Lol


Could be.

According to some reviewers the D750 is not as good as the D500.


----------



## PaulWog (Apr 29, 2017)

Designer said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the right thing to do? Ditch my full frame DSLR? Lol
> ...



Some reviewers are just plain dumb.

The D500 is better if you need better AF and better, faster, sustained burst. It's a fully pro camera but in DX form.

Unless if they're referring to the warranty issues that plagued Nikon D600, and then the D750... yes... makes me angry.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 30, 2017)

D500 vs D750.

To me .. it all depends.
It really comes down to the situation and how you are going to use it.  The FF still has low light and real FOV, whereas the D500 AF, Burst, etc.  If you are doing weddings and you want to be prepared for the worst case scenario in lighting, D750.  If you are out birding, D500.  Sports, well it depends.

Last weekend I shot outdoor soccer.  And another issue reared it's ugly head which pushed me to the D600 from the D7000 years ago.  I didn't have enough space to compensate the 1.5x crop factor of the D7000/D500 when the players are closer to me.  Well, I could, but I would have been *in* the woods to the side of the soccer field, but you also increase your likelihood of more obstructions (people, etc).  So in that instance the D750 due to focal length was a better option.

I do know when I get to games in a stadium, where I would be high in the stands and not on the field (such as games I did last year) that the D500 is the camera of choice.  With games with very limited sidelines, then the D750 is the camera of choice.

Using 2 camera bodies is also the better option. But I try not to do that.  But I do know that using a FF w/70-200 and DX camera w/150-600 is my best option for 100yd/100meter sized fields. With small fields though the FX once again, based on the lenses that I own, may be the better options.  Except for the really small fields (U4-U5) where I would use the DX and 24-85 lens.

I also have noticed that the D500 drives my AF-D screw driven focused lenses faster than the D750.  But I haven't noticed any significant improvement with my few AF-S lenses.  Matter of fact the D500 AF requires a bit more contrast for fast focusing then the D750 and especially the D600.  Add to that what seems the much smaller focus points of the d500's 153 AF points pushes one to use at least group/D25 where as you would get the same result of AF-S Single on the D750 when you want focus on just one player on a field with many players.  Just a learning curve there.   AF on moving subject using the Tracking is better on the D500 as it also has a much larger image coverage.

To me, there's pluses and minuses of each body.  The D500 is a pro built system and reacts like one.  But it goes back to understanding the differences, limitations, preferences, etc of a Full Frame vs Crop camera that exists between any 2 models.

I enjoy both cameras.  The D750 was an evolution of the D600 and D7000 that I used in the past so I was very comfortable when I picked it up.  But the D500 is a learning curve of how to use it's advanced functions much better.  So it's taken some time but I really enjoy that camera too.


----------

